
Why Bitcoin Is the Most Dangerous Global Scam in 20 Years - elmar
https://www.inc.com/linkedin/vivek-wadhwa/why-bitcoin-largest-ponzi-scheme-human-history-vivek-wadhwa.html
======
MulliMulli
I think there is a clear difference between a hype and a scam.

~~~
SirLJ
Scam happens when unsophisticated people lose due to hype...

~~~
MulliMulli
This is called speculation...

~~~
SirLJ
not really, for speculation, you need regulated markets...

